# Marj's(Lady's mom) Has a new baby! Rose & Lily's brother!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rose and Lily have a new baby brother called "Bailey". (well, half-brother. Rose, Lily, and Bailey have the same daddy-Franz) He went to live with Auntie Marj and we are so happy to have Auntie Marj and Bailey in our family 'cause we know the little guy is going to be very spoiled.:HistericalSmiley:Congratulations to Auntie Marj!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Is that NOT the best news  So happy for Marj, I can't stand it. And related to your gorgeous babies, it just doesn't get better than that  Ohhhhhh Marj, just so happy for you and dear Bailey. God love you both.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OH that IS the best news!!! So happy for you Marj! And...from one Bailey to another, welcome to the SM family, little guy!!! We do love Baileys around here


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats to Marj...Baby Bailey is a little doll face


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

oh how exciting :chili::chili::chili: can't wait for pictures :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so happy for Marj and can't wait to see pictures of her new little doll.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So excited for Marj! Congratulations! Waiting for pictures.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Marjorie! What a godsend, sweetheart. I could not be MORE pleased for you. Many, many congratulations to being a new mommy to a precious baby boy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My eyes welled up when I read this thread! .....that's fantastic!!!

wait a minute....a boy?! :w00t: ??? I bet there will soon be a lot of boy bows being made soon....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> My eyes welled up when I read this thread! .....that's fantastic!!!
> 
> wait a minute....a boy?! :w00t: ??? I bet there will soon be a lot of boy bows being made soon....:HistericalSmiley:


She's already thinkin' about some Toni Mari jammies, too.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

That's wonderful news! Marj will be a fantastic mommy to Bailey!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> My eyes welled up when I read this thread! .....that's fantastic!!!
> 
> wait a minute....a boy?! :w00t: ??? I bet there will soon be a lot of boy bows being made soon....:HistericalSmiley:


I was thinking the same thing, Pat. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I like that!! I'm so very happy for Marj and for little Bailey having a great mom to take care of him. I know Marj must have the biggest smile on her face. :chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I feel so happy for Marj. I know that she really wanted a puppy from Josy, but that Josy didn't have anything available. Bailey had been sold as a show puppy and the buyer decided that the timing was wrong, so Marj has ended up with Bailey. She posted a picture on FB and he's truly a little doll.

In my heart, I feel that Miss Lady was instrumental in leading Marj to Bailey, as I know that she didn't want her Mom to be sad anymore.

I've promised to make Bailey his first Christmas vest. 

And it's wonderful that he's 1/2 brother to Rose and Lily.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay for Marj. :aktion033: April, do you know if it is Missy's baby boy?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so happy for her,now her heart can heal and Lady's love will live on in another...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:chili:Congrats Marj!! Cant wait to see pics!!! :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marj shared her good news with me a couple days ago, I am thrilled for Marj, she is the best mommy ever. What a lucky littleman Bailey is. I am so wanting to see his picture


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Meet Bailey, Lily and Rose's new half brother! I am over the moon in love with the little guy! He is such a good boy. He arrived paper trained, believe it or not. He is such a sweet and cuddly boy. He can be playing and tearing around like a madman, but if I touch him he melts into a puddle and rolls on his back so I can scratch his armpits!

Sylie, is mom is Missy. Is he related to Mimi, too?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Just too cute for words, Marj. I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh he is just darling!! Congrats Marj! I'm soooo thrilled for you!!

Welcome little Bailey. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Meet Bailey, Lily and Rose's new half brother! I am over the moon in love with the little guy! He is such a good boy. He arrived paper trained, believe it or not. He is such a sweet and cuddly boy. He can be playing and tearing around like a madman, but if I touch him he melts into a puddle and rolls on his back so I can scratch his armpits!
> 
> Sylie, is mom is Missy. Is he related to Mimi, too?


Oh Marj, I am soooo happy for you. I remember when I first "met" you and you said that I was so lucky to have a Josymir baby. Now you are really, really lucky too.

Missy is MiMi's mom, Turner is her dad and Franz is her great-great grandfather.

So, now we are all related. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Aren't boys the best! Little love bugs! Welcome Bailey! You are adorable!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

What absolutely terrific, amazing, wonderful, delightful news!!!

We wub you Bailey! And you gots the best Mum evah!!! :wub: :innocent: :wub::


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats to Marj!
That is wonderful news!
Bailey is such a cutie! :wub:
I love his picture! 
You deserve this new joy. :heart:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a little sweetheart - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww Marj, Bailey is adorable and is all boy - what a handsome little fella you have there!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats, Marj! He is a cutie...so glad he found you.  I can't wait to see him grow up on SM!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous little boy. Welcome to SM Bailey :wub2: :wub2: Congratulations Marj. I am so happy for you :biggrin:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Meet Bailey, Lily and Rose's new half brother! I am over the moon in love with the little guy! He is such a good boy. He arrived paper trained, believe it or not. He is such a sweet and cuddly boy. He can be playing and tearing around like a madman, but if I touch him he melts into a puddle and rolls on his back so I can scratch his armpits!
> 
> Sylie, is mom is Missy. Is he related to Mimi, too?


Oh Marj, :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili: :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't believe how in love with this little boy I am! I never thought of myself as a puppy person either. 

Bailey just got a new Cloud 9 bed from Yorkie Haven Rescue. He loves it!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I can't believe how in love with this little boy I am! I never thought of myself as a puppy person either.
> 
> Bailey just got a new Cloud 9 bed from Yorkie Haven Rescue. He loves it!


 
I'm so in love with your Bailey boy, I can only imagine how you feel. I can only look at those gorgeous eyes but so long, before I have this huge urge to hold and kiss him. Oh my goodness :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

He is so so adorable and is bound to grow up to be beyond handsome. Please shower him with kisses from Auntie Sylvie and sister MiMi.:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh I am so happy. Bailey is adorable. Marj i am so happy you have another fluff. Miss Lady will always be in our hearts. 

I can't wait to see more pictures and pictures of the bows you come up with for the guys


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Yay for Marj. :aktion033: April, do you know if it is Missy's baby boy?


Yes, she is! This means your Mimi is Bailey's sister, too!:chili::chili: We're just one big happy family here, aren't we?!:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> Meet Bailey, Lily and Rose's new half brother! I am over the moon in love with the little guy! He is such a good boy. He arrived paper trained, believe it or not. He is such a sweet and cuddly boy. He can be playing and tearing around like a madman, but if I touch him he melts into a puddle and rolls on his back so I can scratch his armpits!
> 
> Sylie, is mom is Missy. Is he related to Mimi, too?


 
Marj he's perfect:smootch::heart: I know you have a smile on your face, he's going to bring you so much love and joy. He is adorable, makes me want a littleone:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like Bailey is def. well on his way to being spoiled. I love his little bed and he seems to love the camera - look at him pose! What a cutie!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations Marj!!! Such a beautiful baby boy pup pup is Bailey. God bless you both!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG !!! I am so very HAPPY for you......Congratulations !!!! He is absolutely stunning.........such a sweet face!!!! Marj, you are such a good mommy and it is so nice to see you posting on SM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wub: 
Jenna:heart:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, what a dollbaby he is!!!:wub: Congratulations :thumbsup: Marg.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bailey just lucked out majorly to be your new baby boy! Congratulations to both of you! I am so happy for you....so much fun- a puppy!!! He's a beauty too!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations Marj!! That's one cute pup.
I'm so happy for you! I know he'll fill you up with more love than you can imagine and you needed that.
Hugs to you both. :wub:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats Marj!! What a cute little boy you had there :wub:
I'm sure Bailey gonna loveeee his new home!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:chili:Marj I'm so happy for you. :chili: Little Bailey is adorable. He is going to bring you so much joy. I look forward to seeing more pics of your little guy.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Congratulations Marj!! :chili: I wish you the best of luck with your new baby! Little boys always have a special place in a mama's heart... like my kodie :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh marj , congrats on ur new baby boy ! he is absolutely precious , what a little face


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Congratulations!!! He is just as adorable as they come :wub:

He's got that mischievous puppy look to him, oh how I miss that look! He is so precious. I'm so glad you found the perfect puppy for you!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Marj, I am so happy for you...Bailey is just precious!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What fabulous news!! Congratulations Marj!! I wish you & little Bailey many, many, many happy years together!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, Marj, I am so VERY happy for you!!! :cheer: Congratulations on your new baby boy. Bailey is positively precious!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Marj, congratulations! He is absolutely adorable. :wub::wub::wub: He looks so cute relaxing on his new bed!


----------



## milodog01 (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations on your beautiful baby boy. He is too, too cute.:wub: Looking forward to seeing some manly bows on him that may become available to the rest of us who have boys.:aktion033:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

I am very excited for you Marj, was wondering when he would get another love of her life after losing Lady. Can't wait for pictures...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

i saw that in FB and was SO EXCITED to learn about Marj's new baby :wub: really happy for her. how cool is it that he is R&L's brother


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am jumping for joy and so is Rocky! Rocky says, yeah more boys! I couldn't be happier for Marj!!!:cheer:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Marj, he is just _beyond_ precious! Congratulations!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

What a face:wub: and little chunky puppy boy body:wub:
Enjoy him!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey got his first topknot yesterday. Talk about a moving target!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Bailey got his first topknot yesterday. Talk about a moving target!


Oh Marj, what a face...too precious!:wub:


----------

